# WINMFS: "Restore Bootpage" Question



## The Great Inert (Jun 21, 2012)

When you restore a bootpage using WinMFS's "Restore Bootpage" option, does it simply write a copy of a saved bootpage to the drive, or does it completely wipe the drive? (In other words, if I restore a bootpage through WinMFS, does initiating that process mean that I'll lose everything on the drive?) Any help at all is more appreciated than you know!


----------



## Guy Kuo (Feb 10, 1999)

just the boot page. The remainder of your drive is NOT erased.


----------



## The Great Inert (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow... thank you for that very quick reply, Guy... I'm off to do some tinkering now...


----------



## The Great Inert (Jun 21, 2012)

One additional question: would restoring the kernel wipe the drive?

MANY THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The Great Inert said:


> One additional question: would restoring the kernel wipe the drive?
> 
> MANY THANKS AGAIN!


Don't do anything yet, What happen to the kernel?


----------



## Guy Kuo (Feb 10, 1999)

Restoring the kernel won't wipe the drive, but why do you need to be doing restores on both?

I do hope you made your backups of the kernel and boot page while your drive was in good condition.


----------



## The Great Inert (Jun 21, 2012)

Guy,

My drive started the GSOD-reboot loop yesterday. I'm pretty sure the software was corrupted (to the point that I can't restore it using Kickstart), thus the need to restore the kernel. 

Again, I truly appreciate your help!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

The Great Inert said:


> When you restore a bootpage using WinMFS's "Restore Bootpage" option, does it simply write a copy of a saved bootpage to the drive, or does it completely wipe the drive? (In other words, if I restore a bootpage through WinMFS, does initiating that process mean that I'll lose everything on the drive?) Any help at all is more appreciated than you know!


RB option 1 rewrites the bootpage to tell it to boot from partitions 2,3, and 4, and option 2 tells it to boot from partitions 5, 6, and 7

You can run one option, test it in the TiVo, then if that doesn't work, run the other one and test it again.

If WinMFS won't tell you where it's already set, there's something on the MFS Live cd v1.4 which may tell you, and I used to know the name of it.

If you don't already have a copy of that cd burned for yourself, you should, if you own any hard drives of any kind.

You could boot with it with no hard drives attached at all and type

bootpage - ?

and see from the error message if that's the program of which I'm thinking.

I'd do it for you, but my TiVo wrangling motherboard is tied up replacing my Tivo Desktop motherboard, and there aren't any good deals on used setups around here.


----------

